
Facebook takes over Palo Alto - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/real-estate/facebook-takes-over-palo-alto-284714.php
======
AF
Can someone explain to me why all these startup companies end up in
California? Surely there are much more economical places to run a tech company
from. Is it just the connections?

~~~
transburgh
I think having Stanford and Berkeley close by is a big reason as well.

------
horatio05
$600 subsidy to live within a mile of the office! I would live in my car and
pocket that. But I would then spend it on one trip to Spagos.

------
iamyoohoo
Do I hear people complain? Please come and check out how bad it is in LA now
:)

------
transburgh
Palo Alto is getting harder and harder to live in.

